# Do you change your Hydraulic fluid yearly ?



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you change your pump fluid yearly ?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

2dogs2;494558 said:


> Do you change your pump fluid yearly ?


I like my plow, my customers, and knowing that my plow works properly, so yes, I change it yearly. It's a small price to pay for piece of mind!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes and more than that if the darn thing gives me problems.....


----------



## diesel dust (Feb 26, 2004)

My 97 F 350 w/fisher has still has the fluid It came with the drain plug are rusted in bad plus the head is rounded off But It still works fine.

Knock on wood


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

diesel dust;494624 said:


> My 97 F 350 w/fisher has still has the fluid It came with the drain plug are rusted in bad plus the head is rounded off But It still works fine.
> 
> Knock on wood


Dude pull the motor and drain it out of there. You're nuts.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

diesel dust;494624 said:


> My 97 F 350 w/fisher has still has the fluid It came with the drain plug are rusted in bad plus the head is rounded off But It still works fine.
> 
> Knock on wood


Get the fluid changed or the wood you will be knocking on will be the handle to a snow shovel.

Systems should be flushed and filled every fall, and doing it in the spring after the season doesnt count. Condensation builds up in the system with the tempature changes of the sesaons and thats why you get frozen pumps.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

YES! Nuff' said...


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*oil*

only if i don''t want to be along the the side of the snow pile to be with a stupid look on my face .


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This thread is a good reminder. I'm guilty of not changing mine in atleast 3 yrs..maybe more For how inexpensive it is to do verses big repairs.

I'm doing mine tomorrow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Preventitive maintenance is the only way to go. I'd rather change the fluid in my nice warm garage once a year, then be messing with the pump when its 10 degrees and 8' of snow on the ground trying to figure out why my pump won't work and I'm losing customers by the minute.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't the first 3 seasons I owned mine because I didn't know better. It always worked fine--but once I got wise I started doing it every fall. I generally flush out all the old stuff and add fresh, plus put a new filter on the return line. Takes all of 30 minutes.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

First Time Out;495094 said:


> Preventitive maintenance is the only way to go. I'd rather change the fluid in my nice warm garage once a year, then be messing with the pump when its 10 degrees and 8' of snow on the ground trying to figure out why my pump won't work and I'm losing customers by the minute.


I think I'd be sitting at home if there was 8 feet of snow. Or I'd be looking for a helicopter to rent so I could clear my driveway and get out.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

in one word NO

the reason is because there is nothin wrong with it (the fluid),

we have some older heavy equipment that i have never changed the hyro fluid in and i have owned the machines for at least 10yrs 

and other than that i just never think about it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I bet on that older equipment there is not a sticker or a manual saying to change your hydraulic fluid annually (that means yearly) on it is there?


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I never change mine. Meyer E60 , 15 years old never changed and works perfect. Other plows are 10,4, and new, never changed.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Same here. Why open up a system to a world of hurt. If you open a hydraulic system to change you fluids you must flush the system out. All the toys I have only been opened up for servicing the system. Once your hydraulic system has been compromise. You should flush the system clean, replace filter, and bleed your system out. Then don't open it up until the next repair. Hydraulic systems are very reliable if your maintenance habits are A+.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your system is compromised every time you use it.
It is not sealed

Your reservoir has a vent.
Every time you move your plow the fluid level changes.
Air is ether drawn in or pushed out.
When this happens the hydraulic fluid has a chance to absorb moisture.

Storing your plow in a heated garage between plowing leads to condensation = more weater in your fluid


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

just changed to low temp fluid
(it got cold !!)
tc


----------



## bannor4952 (Feb 18, 2008)

ive always changed the fluid yearly as well as i inspect the hoses for cracking or wearing anywhere pretty much everytime i hook the plow up


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I just had some problems with my back-up truck which is a 1988 GMC with a Western Pro blade on it. Conventional style from 87/88.

It was the original filter and fluid.

Well bottom fluid. I had never done it and neither did the school district that owned the truck before I did. You could tell it was the 1st time the motor was off as the spray painted gasket edges told me. There was some sludge in it but not as much as i would have thought at the 20 year mark.

It has had a connection failure and hose burst on it so I have added fluid to it. But I am the believer of if it ain't broke, don't fix it. As far as pumps go.

I take care of the truck with good maintenance otherwise but for whatever reason i just never messed with the pump. It still worked and the problem turned out to be only a cable adjustment. I could have left the old filter and fluid in and still have a working plow.

Never froze up and lifts at the same speed it always has. I don't recommend this for anybody and I have serviced my Boss plow which is my main truck.

For some reason though on that old western it just sits and if I drive it 300 miles a year it is a lot. As long as it worked when I got in it I didn't much think about it.

Pic of inside after it's 1st lifetime flush.









Old gasket on left. Original. You can see the filter in the background was still usable.


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

My plow was used when I bought it 20 yrs ago and still has the origanl fluid in it. Well.... except for replaceing what leaked out when changeing one hose a couple times or the bad coupler.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

SnoFarmer;495560 said:


> Your system is compromised every time you use it.
> It is not sealed
> 
> Your reservoir has a vent.
> ...


So, are you saying it's almost better for the truck to store it outside to avoid the temperature changes to your system? (Sorry to sound like a moron, but in this situation, I am)...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Krieger91;526444 said:


> So, are you saying it's almost better for the truck to store it outside to avoid the temperature changes to your system? (Sorry to sound like a moron, but in this situation, I am)...


Yes,
If you use a good quality hydraulic fluid and you change it yearly it can sit outside all winter.

I went and pushed some drifts last week, the temp was -23 and the plow worked just fine

Condensation can happen in your fuel tanks too if you keep your trucks in a heated garage.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

SnoFarmer;526889 said:


> Yes,
> If you use a good quality hydraulic fluid and you change it yearly it can sit outside all winter.
> 
> I went and pushed some drifts last week, the temp was -23 and the plow worked just fine
> ...


OK, another stupid question. On the majority of systems (since I know every one of them's different) is there just a drain plug somewhere on the bottom of the system that will let the fluid drain out? And, in addition to that, do most systems have an upper/lower drain plugs, or is it usually one plug for the whole system?


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes!!

Hydraulic fluid absorbs moisture, so it needs regular maintenance.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Krieger91;527066 said:


> OK, another stupid question. On the majority of systems (since I know every one of them's different) is there just a drain plug somewhere on the bottom of the system that will let the fluid drain out? And, in addition to that, do most systems have an upper/lower drain plugs, or is it usually one plug for the whole system?


What kind of plow do you have?

Some have a drain plug some don't.
On some you remove the reservoir to drain them.

There is a filter in the reservoir that you need to clean too.

What would an upper drain plug drain? lol
I call the upper one the "fill"

Also you will need to drain the rams too to do a complete job.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the plow on my truck is a Meyer, but I'm not sure.

It's really old, though, I'm guessing it was new when the truck was - 1981. It has belt-driven, not electric, pumps. But, from looking at the blade, my dad and I guess it's either a Meyer or a Fisher. They're the only ones we know of that make yellow plows.


----------

